# 11th F1 Team - Super Aguri F1



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Apparently, all 10 teams have agreed that Super Aguri can be allowed to race next year.

All that is missing is the final blessing by the FIA and the Turd.

More news coming soon.


.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Apparently, all 10 teams have agreed that Super Aguri can be allowed to race next year.
> 
> All that is missing is the final blessing by the FIA and the Turd.
> 
> ...


They'll probably get approval since Honda is helping put up the $48M FIA bond. I guess the Japanese can breath easy now that their demolition derby driver will be back to add carnage to F1 races.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Oh, that's right. TAKUMO SATO.  

I wish that the FIA would make a deal with someone and their cousins to send Sato to NASCAR. They would love him down there. :eeps: 


.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick said:


> Oh, that's right. TAKUMO SATO.
> 
> I wish that the FIA would make a deal with someone and their cousins to send Sato to NASCAR. They would love him down there. :eeps:
> 
> .


Maybe BTCC. That's actually fun and interesting to watch. And with fenders on his car, Takuma would probably do OK.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

They are in for 2006.


.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick said:


> They are in for 2006.


I'll bet if Torro Rosso were still Minardi they wouldn't have been in so easily, certainly not this year.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

dwette said:


> I'll bet if Torro Rosso were still Minardi they wouldn't have been in so easily, certainly not this year.


Agreed. And if MF1 were still 100% Jordan, it would have probably been impossible.

.


----------

